# Textbox en formato numerico para formulario



## thecat_re (Jun 29, 2011)

Buenas, se que deben estar cansados de esta pregunta, solo quisiera que me den posible solucion o alternativa. 



Tengo una formulario creado en un userform, donde en el textbox que ingreso numeros (solo numeros enteros) este es el codigo: 

Private Sub TextBox1_Change() 
Range("A14").Select 
ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = TextBox1 
End Sub 

y asi los demas textbox pero solo coloco texto en los demas.. 

y el formulario posee un boton de comando para cargar los datos, este es el codigo: 

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click() 

Selection.EntireRow.Insert 
TextBox1 = Empty 
TextBox2 = Empty 
TextBox3 = Empty 
TextBox1.SetFocus 
End Sub 



Ok todo bien, pero por que deseo que sea en formato numerico? pues  en la tabla donde se vacian los datos utilizo en la primera fila el  comando CONSULTAV (EXCEL 2010). BUSCARV (2007 para abajo) y al no ser  formato de numero no me arroja el resultado. 



Que solucion pueden darme, o alternativa del textbox. 



Saludos y muchas gracias..


----------



## cgcamal (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola thecat,

No se exáctamente cómo tenés los datos, pero al ver que usás las funciones CONSULTAV y BUSCARV una opción sería convertir a número los textos vaciados que representan números (con función VALOR()), algo así como:


```
=CONSULTAV(VALOR(A1),RangoMatriz,ColumnaDevuelta)
```

Espero ayude.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## thecat_re (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola cgcamal

No podía utilizar lo que me comentabas ya que en la opcion de consultav, el busca un numero de la columna y arroja los datos que esten asociados a esta, pero como el valor no es un numero no lo agarraba, pero logre solventar el problema: en el boton para cargar los datos cambie el codigo por este:

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click() 

Selection.EntireRow.Insert 
TextBox1 = Empty 
TextBox2 = Empty 
TextBox3 = Empty 
TextBox1.SetFocus 
End Sub 

y listo solventado el problema..

no se si este tema se debe cerrar para consultar otro problema que se me presenta, que es como eliminar un codigo en una hoja con un macro, o como anularlo y si es posible con un mismo macro volver activarlo.

ya que coloque en el codigo de una hoja que cuando un valor pase de cierto rango en una celda  se dispare un userform que escribi una alerta, pero se vuelve tedioso, ya que hasta tanto no se modifique el valor el userform no deja de salir y por ende no deja trabajar en la hoja.


Saludos espero puedas ayudarme y si es de hacer l posible por enviar esta consulta en ingles a otra persona en el foro dímelo para tratar de traducir..

Gracias por tu ayuda en verdad..


----------



## cgcamal (Jun 29, 2011)

Que bien que solucionaste el problema!!!

Para lo otro que preguntás sería mejor plantear desde el inicio en un nuevo post y mejor si colocas las partes del código involucrado, 
ya sea en español o en inglés. Si es en Inglés sería en el foro de Inglés.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## thecat_re (Jun 29, 2011)

ok amigo gracias,

y el codigo es el siguiente:


Range("A14").value = CDbl(Textbox1) (*) 
Selection.EntireRow.Insert 
TextBox1 = Empty 
TextBox2 = Empty 
TextBox3 = Empty 
TextBox1.SetFocus 
End Sub 


copie el anterior igual al post que pregunte me equivoque.. bueno este tema se da por solucionado..


----------

